# TiVo Bolt Delay in Audio after Pause when Using Dolby



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just got a new Vizio 5.1 sound bar system, connected via HDMI ARC to Samsung TV and having a problem with my TiVo Bolt. The 5.1 audio sounds great but any time I pause the program and restart it, the video starts but the audio has a 2 second delay. Almost like the TiVo has to renegotiate with the sound bar the Dolby audio settings.

If I switch the TiVo from Dolby to PCM, there is no delay, but then the sound coming out is definitely stereo. TiVo does not appear to output 5.1 audio when PCM is selected.

Anyone experience this? Any fixes? Seems like a TiVo issue to me? I searched the forum and found posts from years ago relating to Roamio. Surprised this still happens with Bolt.


----------



## Barry Creamer (Aug 27, 2020)

No help here. But I have the same problem with my Bolt. No changes to my system, and for the last few weeks I get a 4 second delay on audio only after any change (channel, guide, menu, whatever). Video starts but audio has 4 second delay. Just like you describe, but a little longer. Did you ever find a resolution to your problem?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Barry Creamer said:


> No help here. But I have the same problem with my Bolt. No changes to my system, and for the last few weeks I get a 4 second delay on audio only after any change (channel, guide, menu, whatever). Video starts but audio has 4 second delay. Just like you describe, but a little longer. Did you ever find a resolution to your problem?


You're asking someone who hasn't been on the forum for a year. There are other reports of a delay, but usually just under a second. Use Search at the top of the page.


----------

